# PPD owner responsibilities



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

To what kinds of particular liability are PPD owners exposed? Are there particular steps you all take (special insurance, warning signs, etc.) to minimize your liability if something should happen?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I think there was a discussion on another board about this a few weeks back...can't a "Dangerous Dog" sign also increase your liability?

Not talking about your situation, just talking about in some circumstances.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not sure of the legal side, and I'm sure it varies from city to city, but I think you should be held LESS responsible is someone is still stupid enough to break into your car/yard/house with a "Dangerous Dog" or "Caution K-9" sign on it...but that's just me. :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I'm not sure of the legal side, and I'm sure it varies from city to city, but I think you should be held LESS responsible is someone is still stupid enough to break into your car/yard/house with a "Dangerous Dog" or "Caution K-9" sign on it...but that's just me. :twisted:


Well, that's probably just everyone.  

The thing is that in court, a case can be made (and has been made) against someone who "wilfully allowed an unstable or vicious dog, blah blah, blah..." based on the fact that the person was "worried enough" about and "sufficiently aware" of the dog's "viciousness" to post a sign.

Of course, it's legal maneuvers........

And equally of course, we all have to find out what statutes are on the books where we live, and what our insurance companies and landlords, if we have them, require.


----------



## Jeff Jones (May 10, 2006)

> The thing is that in court, a case can be made (and has been made) against someone who "wilfully allowed an unstable or vicious dog, blah blah, blah..." based on the fact that the person was "worried enough" about and "sufficiently aware" of the dog's "viciousness" to post a sign



in australia if your dog has undergone any personal protection training / schutzhund training you are ment to notify your local council to have your dog declared a "dangerous dog" 

one of the requirements of keeping a dangerous dog on your property is to have warning signs stating you have a dangerous dog,

so in the courts eyes even if you have not told the council your dog has commenced any type of bite training but you post signs to the effect your dog will bite, you have pre knowledge of owning a dangerous dog, so any sign that states your dog may bite or even of an aggressive looking dog will get you in serious trouble if someone does get bitten,

i have public liability insurance covering my pooches that also covers them for emergency vet care 


(hope that makes sense i have just completed a 12 hour shift lol )


----------

